# Anyone else have thief pouters? Inparticular Horseman Thief Pouters?



## HorsemanThiefPouter (Jun 25, 2014)

I am just starting out as a pigeon keeper. My father has been keeping pigeons for about three decades now, and I am just starting to get into it. 

My friend gifted me my first pair, two horseman thief pouters from a Scottish bloodline. They've mated and I am expecting eggs soon.

I am just looking for tips about breeding them and how good of parents they are?

Anyone in the Northern California region?


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

There is a pair for sale right now on FancyPigeonAuction.com The sellers is from CO
I recently learned about Thief Pouters and would love to have a pair myself. I would like to find some locally. I am in eastern PA


----------



## Soulshack (Dec 29, 2015)

Like most breeds they are fairly easily bred, split cock and hen for 5 to 7 days then introduce them together they should copulate easily & pair they should nest and produce eggs within 14 to 21 days although this is always a variable after producing first egg it should be roughly 18 to 21 days to hatch both parents should sit & feed young, unless either has massive crop you should not have any problems like sour crop Etc, true breeds should feed and raise young with little effort and if chosen legs of youngsters should be rung within 4 to 6 days max. Hope this brief explanation is helpful !


----------

